
Arcade City's Founder Wants to Use Ethereum to Disrupt Uber - ytdnm
http://austininno.streetwise.co/2016/06/16/arcade-city-uber-app-alternative/
======
ArnoldP
I see this as the end game to pretty much all these companies that claim to
enable the 'sharing economy'. Why share 20% of your profits with Uber when you
can share them with yourself?

